# Wide/X-Wide saddles



## Eponygirl (Nov 17, 2013)

My mare needs a cc saddle with a wide or extra wide gullet, i need a saddle that has that type of gullet or could change to that. I am probably going to end up with a wintec :? but i want something better however i only have 350$ saved up, does anyone know of any low costing saddles like this.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Thorowgood's are a step up from Wintec's and Bates are the better of the three. Bates are expensive though *grunt* as I have learned with my table back mare.

Unfortunately, a budget and finding a decent wide to Xwide saddle don't particularly go hand in hand. Check for used saddles.


----------



## equigrl (Feb 20, 2014)

eponygirl,
I've done a lot of research on this recently looking for a saddle to fit my new and wide gypsy cross mare. Here's what I learned: thorowgood synthetic saddles are way better than wintec. Thorowgoods have panels with wool flocking. This can be adjusted and the wintecs can't. There's something odd about how the wintec with cair panels fit. I can confirm this as I have a wintec 2000 and my mare hates it, plus it doesn't fit. Even with the extra wide white gullet which fits her shoulder angle, the rest of the saddle doesn't fit. Bates are made by the same company as wintecs, so they may have a similar fit problem. The tekna saddles got great reviews on the forums and use the same tree as Prestige saddles. The reviewers said the synthetic material is much more leather like than wintec and the quality overall is high. The tekna saddle tree can be adjusted by a qualified saddle fitter so you can get a semi-custom fit! The tekna S line has a changeable gullet if you prefer that. I never saw or rode in a tekna but all the reviews I read were positive. I would trial one before buying, and they aren't that expensive new.
I found a used older thorowgood for a great price on ebay and I'm waiting for it to come in the mail. I've already tried a thorowgood borrowed from my instructor so I know it fits my mare better than the wintec. The one I got on ebay is the cob model made for fat wides and has 4 billet straps. 
I hope that helps and doesn't confuse you too much!
Good luck. :lol:


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

My saddle fitter (who works with Bates/Wintec) advised me to stay away from the original Wintec Wide saddles, they aren't that great, but the new models are great. 

I have the Wintec Wide Dressage on my Friesian and it fits him really well. It does have Cair, but when the saddle was bought for him, it came with the full gullet set and the riser inserts, so it has been able to be adjusted to fit him perfectly. He is crazy wide and has a super flat back, so getting a saddle to fit him has been a mission and a half. We actually had a custom saddle made for him originally. Unfortunately he grew out of it.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

If you can be lucky enough to get your hands on a second-hand Ascot Romana the right size for the horse and rider, and get it fitted, you'll really be set up as well!  Bit more expensive even second-hand, but the best saddle I've ever ridden in. Different people like different things, but this is a great saddle for a tank of a horse without interfering with the shoulder - and a really great deep seat.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You could go with a Tekna. They are made by Exselle and are phenomenal saddles. They are going to be around the $400USD range brand new. They have adjustable gullets which are way better than the wintec system and can go as wide as XXWide. You can order them online or in stores depending on where you are located.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a Tekna and love it. It is super gripy- not slick like a leather saddle. I rode in the rain the other day and my saddle was soaked and it was just as secure as if it weren't raining. 

That said, it is not comfortable for walking in. For some reason it pushes me right into the pommel. At the trot or canter it is fantastic. I think maybe i needed a size bigger. It is a 17 inch. Or it could be i need a smaller gullet size. Right now I'm using the western pad under it and getting perfect sweat marks. I'm assuming it is too wide without the pad.

I have the dressage version. I want to try the close contact. Or i could buy the western version from Australia. I really like it. I was originally planning on reselling it, as i bought it super cheap. Now i think i will keep it.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

Some people don't like Wintecs, but I have had three Wintec saddles, and I loved them all. I had the Wintec Isabel, Pro Dressage and the Pro Stock. My horses seem comfortable in them, and I love the grippy material. I did have the Cair replaced with wool in my Pro Stock saddle because I felt like I was riding on a bouncy beach ball (especially on my bouncy Haflinger).


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

I will also recommend Thorowgood. I have a super wide barrel shaped horse and the Thorowgood cob (T4) fits her perfect. They adjust much wider than the Wintec, and the actual gullet channel is wide (not just the angle). They can be hard to find used. I am considering selling my T4 as my mare has lost some weight...but I love it so much I'm not sure I can bare to part with it


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

4horses said:


> I have a Tekna and love it. It is super gripy- not slick like a leather saddle. I rode in the rain the other day and my saddle was soaked and it was just as secure as if it weren't raining.
> 
> That said, it is not comfortable for walking in. For some reason it pushes me right into the pommel. At the trot or canter it is fantastic. I think maybe i needed a size bigger. It is a 17 inch. Or it could be i need a smaller gullet size. Right now I'm using the western pad under it and getting perfect sweat marks. I'm assuming it is too wide without the pad.
> 
> I have the dressage version. I want to try the close contact. Or i could buy the western version from Australia. I really like it. I was originally planning on reselling it, as i bought it super cheap. Now i think i will keep it.


It sounds to me like you have the same issue I had with my dressage Tekna saddle. I sold it because I felt it threw me to far forward as well. Their close contact saddle is INCREDIBLE and would buy another one in a heartbeat. Their dressage saddle though I agree that it did not put me in the right position either.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Doesn't Wintec make a special saddle for super wide horses? I think I remember seeing that Thorowgood also makes one?


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

I like digging up old threads sometimes before starting new ones , but we are aware between posts 4 and 5 over 4 years went by correct ? Perhaps in this much time some of us have outgrown our own saddles ?:biggrin:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's a fair statement. I do think though that people require new needs and perhaps use new tack and new findings have been discovered since the last post.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

my2geldings said:


> It's a fair statement. I do think though that people require new needs and perhaps use new tack and new findings have been discovered since the last post.


If your responding to my post #12 because you didnt quote anyone in particular I happen to agree with you . However dont want to get off topic but on any favorite Forum you know what burns my buns ? What I call "one hit wonders" , people that will on their first post ask a question , then members from that forum will respond and sometimes wont agree on OP's question , which is fine , then a bunch of posts go by and you never again hear from OP again (ever) . 

Hey BTW super nice avatar from a beautiful country !!!!!!!!!!!! :gallop:

:wave:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Rawhide said:


> If your responding to my post #12 because you didnt quote anyone in particular I happen to agree with you . However dont want to get off topic but on any favorite Forum you know what burns my buns ? What I call "one hit wonders" , people that will on their first post ask a question , then members from that forum will respond and sometimes wont agree on OP's question , which is fine , then a bunch of posts go by and you never again hear from OP again (ever) .
> 
> Hey BTW super nice avatar from a beautiful country !!!!!!!!!!!! :gallop:
> 
> :wave:


No kidding. That is one of my frustrations with all forums in general. Hopefully this person actually comes back to read the responses, and thank you so much about the avatar. We are lucky to live in a beautiful country


----------



## LissaRuth (Jun 5, 2019)

Have you looked into Santa Cruz saddles? They are pretty common in Canada and you can often find the used, none-calfskin models for around the $300-$500 range. Their wide tree CCs have a 6" gullet and even come in an extra-wide tree.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Thorowgood is a better brand than Wintec IMO for a horse that needs a wide/x-wide. 
I'd get a nice used one, they are really good.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*Moderators note....*_


_This thread originated in 2014...._
_Quite some time has passed..._

_Carry on..._
_:runninghorse2:..._


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Woops. Thought this was recent. Never mind.


----------

